# Is everyone ready?



## Retrieving Mallards (Feb 3, 2009)

Seems like everyone is pumped up about the upcoming duck season on the forum. Haven't seen any posts on the Pheasant one for a while. Can't wait. I think the dog is getting really ancy too. Took him teal hunting had a good hunt with three guys he got all 12 retrieves hands down and know I think he thinks season is over already when it is just beginning. I just had to post something on here. Only 14 more days till I'm up there. Good luck and happy hunting


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

I need a couple more months to prepare,seems like it always sneaks up on me!


----------



## backcountry800 (Sep 15, 2009)

Dog is getting weekly bird sessions and my stuff has been in a pile in the corner of the office since August!! I just need a few more boxes of shells (if I can find any).

:lol:


----------

